# Transitioning from outdoors to indoors



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember when I moved away to college I took my then 12 year old golden with me. The transition was difficult for her. She did okay, got plenty of love by me, but I could tell that she was confused. She lived with me for a while and then went back home to live with my parents. She still came to the apartment when my parents went out of town for vacation, but for the most part she lived at my parents' house.

That said... I would prefer my dog to be confused than to be shivering outside in the winter. A senior golden needs extra special care and love. I think your dog may need time to acclimate to living in a new house, but I honestly think it would be the best solution for her. Your schedule sounds perfect for her too. I'm still in college and have a much younger golden, and so long as you budget your time carefully, it is perfectly possible to have a dog and be in school.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> ...
> That said... I would prefer my dog to be confused than to be shivering outside in the winter. A senior golden needs extra special care and love. I think your dog may need time to acclimate to living in a new house, but I honestly think it would be the best solution for her. Your schedule sounds perfect for her too. I'm still in college and have a much younger golden, and so long as you budget your time carefully, it is perfectly possible to have a dog and be in school.


I agree, those cold, wet days and nights can be hard on a senior dog. We have a senior outdoor cat that for the past few years has spent the coldest days & nights indoors. It's just too hard on them.

Another thought, maybe if your parents allow Hazel only in certain areas of the house, not in your sister's bedroom or on any furniture it will help with any allergies.


----------



## Hazel'sMomma (Sep 19, 2011)

We've tried that technique in the past with a different animal and didn't have much luck. So we'll see. Now the big question is the stairs in my apartment. If they're not a problem now, they're more than likely going to be. I'm wondering -- is there some sort of makeshift ramp I could use?

Thanks!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hazel'sMomma said:


> We've tried that technique in the past with a different animal and didn't have much luck. So we'll see. Now the big question is the stairs in my apartment. If they're not a problem now, they're more than likely going to be. I'm wondering -- is there some sort of makeshift ramp I could use?
> 
> Thanks!


A ramp may be less plausible than just constructing a sling to help your dog up the stairs with. Honestly, you could make this out of an old bed sheet or a pillowcase. All you do is just loop it in front of the dog's hind legs and pull up just a bit to help her get up the stairs.  I used this when my puppy had surgery on her knee and needed assistance moving around.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

You may find that her arthritis gets better just because she is now inside a house away from the dampness of the night. I bet she will thrive on the attention. I could not imagine having a dog stay outside 24/7...what is the point of having a dog? You should try it because the worst that could happen is it doesn't work out and she has to go to the original situation although at that point I'd recommend rehoming her to someone who can keep her inside.

You can also try supplements that may help, transfer factor has helped my 10 year old tremendously. As another person suggested a sling would help too. But please let her live inside with people for the years she has left.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree, bring Hazel in. 10 isn't that old, I would think you would see improvement with the warmth and comfort. Maybe the vet can say if meds are needed at this time. 

My guy is 11 which isn't that old but he has early arthritis. Our house has stairs which I wish when I was house shopping I had thought to find a one level house for Boomer. But we manage with his medication regimen, very light exercise, not letting him have too much vigorous activity, I got him a toddler bed, and we do have a doggie sling in case the day comes that he can't get up. It happened a couple times in the past when he overdid it - my fault - for letting him overdo it.

Good luck. I hope it works out for you and Hazel, I think you can enrich each others lives.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Bring her inside!!! Really, I think that she needs to be indoors. I can't imagine having a dog that lives outside 24/7. Especially through the hot summers and cold winters. If it doesn't work out for either you or your mom to have her in your homes, I think rehoming her to someone that is able to make her an indoor dog is what is best for her. I really hope it works out for her. Good luck.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Are you sure she is limping from arthritis? Has she had a thorough vet check lately? There are many other reasons she may be limping. If she does have arthritis there are things that she can be given to make her more comfortable. 
Definitely get her in from the outdoors but this may be a huge transition for everyone involved. I would consider finding a way to get her indoors at her current residence.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She will definitely do better all around if she is indoors. I think you should have a vet diagnose the problem so you can treat it effectively. She should probably be on a joint supplement just because she's a senior now.

I made a sling to help Penny up and down stairs. You can get a really nice one for about $20. I hope you are able to make arrangements to have her live with you. Sounds like she would be pampered and loved by your roommates.

ComfortLift Carrier: Sling-style dog carrier supports and assists older or arthritic dogs


----------

